# GOING FOR IT



## NowPE! (Apr 14, 2009)

Okay I've taken this test more times than I care to tell and I have barely studied this go around. My past scores have been within anywhere from 1 to 8 points away from the passing mark (the best I can tell since they changed the way they report the results anyway) My scores were lowest in the HVAC, Statics, and Dynamics so I intend to concentrate the next 9 days on those subjects then take a practice test. I've studied all of this stuff hard in the past so I figure I was just rusty on these subjects for the last go around (took the test last October). Since it is past the time to cancel, I'm going for it. Any advice as to what would be my best strategy from now until test time would be appreciated. Oh, by the way. Mary, I never heard from you regarding how to change my screen name to "soonpe". Did you ever figure out how you can change it?


----------



## Sschell (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck!

My best advice with such short time is to tag MERM so you have faster access to all the important equations. There are some good methods to do this on this site.

To change your screen name, go to my controls and then to "Change display name" on the LHS


----------



## NowPE! (Apr 14, 2009)

Under "My controls" there is no such title "Change display name" This is the same thing Mary told me and it does not exist on my screen. Is it under another heading or something?



dude said:


> Good luck!
> My best advice with such short time is to tag MERM so you have faster access to all the important equations. There are some good methods to do this on this site.
> 
> To change your screen name, go to my controls and then to "Change display name" on the LHS


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

That might be one of the features you earn after so many posts. That's a DV or VT question.


----------



## NowPE! (Apr 14, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> That might be one of the features you earn after so many posts. That's a DV or VT question.



That's the most intelligent answer I've heard so far. Do you have any idea how many posted it takes?


----------



## NowPE! (Apr 14, 2009)

posts it takes, that is.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

I really have no clue. Try PMing DVINNY or VTEnviro. They are admins and should be able to tell you.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 14, 2009)

or... just keep posting in this thread until it appears...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2009)

dude said:


> or... just keep posting in this thread until it appears...


or that


----------



## maryannette (Apr 14, 2009)

nonpe said:


> Mary, I never heard from you regarding how to change my screen name to "soonpe". Did you ever figure out how you can change it?


Sorry, I never figured it out. It probably does need a minimum post count, like the others said. You'll get there. I'm glad you're taking the exam again. I'm cheering for you. I would agree with dude that tabbing and organizing would be the best use of time. For me, it helped just to mentally prepare - try to improve on things that you know could be better from last time.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 14, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> or that


That's what I would do...


----------



## Agg97 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck, buddy! I'm taking it for my first time. I'm feeling pretty good about it, but we're still 10 days away. I expect the nervous energy to start here in the next few days. Actually, it probably would have already started if work wasn't so completely bogged down right now.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 14, 2009)

Of course I have a project due date on the day of the exam, which means I need to wrap up my portion of the project Wednesday before the exam, because Thursday is a travel day.


----------

